# Artists that play inexpensive gear.



## MoshJosh (Apr 14, 2016)

So I know we all love thumbing through magazines, and watching live videos of our favorite bands so we can drool over their gear. Unfortunantly most of us can't afford or justify paying for the gear most of our heroes play (especially when we're young or just starting), but what about the artists who play inexpensive gear.

Thought it might be cool to talk about guitarists we like who play gear that might be more achievable on a budget, and pictures are a bonus. Prefferably sub $600 and can be anything from guitars to amps to pedals.

I'll start with Chino from The Deftones. Usually plays SG standards, but recently saw a video of him playing what looks like an SG special. Pretty inexpensive new and can be had at really good prices used. His might be vintage or something, but still you can get one like it for cheap.





EDIT: OK so my initial post was a little flawed as has been pointed out, but I think now some people are posting along the lines of what I was thinking. Artists who could play anything they want but use "cheap" gear if that makes sense


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 14, 2016)

^cheap? that's a limited edition Gibson SGeeeezy. 

There's always this guy :






You can get these used for under $400


----------



## MoshJosh (Apr 14, 2016)

Well his might not be the best example the white ones are tough to find haha, but like I said you can get one really similar for like 400-500 bucks

Ok maybe a better example Ben from Dillenger Escape Plan plays ltd 1000 series stuff.


----------



## ProtoTechDeath (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah, any artist with non-Custom Shop ESP/Schecter/Ibanez/Dean is going to have a guitar that easily cost less than $1000.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 14, 2016)

Kurt Cobain. 

/thread


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 15, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Kurt Cobain.
> 
> /thread



Though to be fair, Fender were giving Kurt a bunch of US made guitars initially. But Kurt kept destroying all of them onstage much to Fender's horror.  So instead, they gave him some Mexican made guitars instead so they don't feel so bad when he smashes them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 15, 2016)

Don't remember who it was, but there was this guy who's main gigging guitar is a $100 Squier Bullet Strat.

Do I count since all of my guitars have been under $400? 

EDIT: Wayne Static gigged with Epiphones for a period of time, as well as used Marshall MG heads for almost his entire career.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 15, 2016)

Also add James Hetfield's no name Flying V knock off he used on the first 3 albums and toured relentlessly with it. He still loves the V and uses it live and in the studio every now and then.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 15, 2016)

Kirk also used Fernandes gear, which I'm assuming was cheap at the time.

Also, if it helps OP, I BELIEVE I've seen Chino play LTD Vipers and Epiphone G400s once in awhile.


----------



## fps (Apr 15, 2016)

Dave "Dixie" Collins from Weedeater, Squier P-Bass with a switched pickguard


----------



## Randy (Apr 15, 2016)

I went to see Lacuna Coil a few years back and the one guitar player was using an LTD SC207 (bolt on LTD Carpenter with standard headstock facing and blank fretboard) with EMGs swapped in.

I know Ben in Whitechapel was using an LTD FM-418 he has swirled (by Ben Ellers?) on the tour following New Era of Corruption. You can see it in that one music video and I half remember Zach or Alex using a matching one for a song or two on that tour.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 15, 2016)

I know that they're probably not much popular in the US, but Matt from Destrage has always played Cort and now he has a signature with them.
If it looks goofy to you, that's more or less the point.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff Waters had a RAN V which was not cheap, but his Epiphone signature wasn't extortionate.

Also, Mattias Eklundh - He has a Caparison Signature that costs a bazillion now, but back in the day he was absolutely not a gearhead, and he's talked about how he didn't ever really want more until the Caparison guy basically insisted he play something better.

Phil X is also a good example - His LTD Viper was a 400 Series with customisations, IIRC.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 15, 2016)

What about Esteban? His signature guitars were going for, like, eight bucks on QVC. 

Actually, and really prominent artist gets an Epiphone or Squire signature model eventually, in some cases non-guitarists get signature guitars.

Here's a short list off the top of my head of guitarists who either have cheapo sig models or have been seen onstage playing Epiphone or Squier entry level axes:

Slash
Santana
Tom Delonge
Avril Levigne
Peter Frampton
Troy Sanders
Joe Perry
Simon Neil
Zakk Wylde
Dimebag
etc.


----------



## JumpingInFire (Apr 15, 2016)

Rizzo said:


> I know that they're probably not much popular in the US, but Matt from Destrage has always played Cort and now he has a signature with them.
> If it looks goofy to you, that's more or less the point.



It matches his signature socks.

Also, I wish these guys would tour in the US!


----------



## extendedsolo (Apr 15, 2016)

Are we forgetting the ultimate cheap-o guitar in Van Halens frankenstrat?



bostjan said:


> What about Esteban? His signature guitars were going for, like, eight bucks on QVC.
> 
> Actually, and really prominent artist gets an Epiphone or Squire signature model eventually, in some cases non-guitarists get signature guitars.
> 
> ...



That's cool! I wonder what type of tone woods they used in those cheap guitars


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 15, 2016)

You can build yourself a whole dave murray rig for a pittance. He does have USA guitars, but strats aren't that expensive, and nowadays a JMP1 and a DSL head (he uses those as power amps) are pretty cheap.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 15, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> That's cool! I wonder what type of tone woods they used in those cheap guitars



Probably Agathis and whatever Chinese softwoods.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 15, 2016)

The original cost $130 (Charvel factory 2nd neck and body) plus some spare parts he had (Gibson PAF and floyd trem).


----------



## gunch (Apr 15, 2016)

Erick played a RG321MH for a long time, and Mario had a RG370DX or something like that customized 



Malcom Pugh, RG470MH


----------



## mgh (Apr 15, 2016)

John Mitchell from Frost It Bites and Arena used to play Cort and at his solo gig last year was using a PRS SE.


----------



## SDMFVan (Apr 15, 2016)

Gary Clark Jr.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 15, 2016)

Me. I've always owned sub-$900 gear until last week


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 15, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> EDIT: OK so my initial post was a little flawed as has been pointed out, but I think now some people are posting along the lines of what I was thinking. Artists who could play anything they want but use "cheap" gear if that makes sense



Morbid Angel guitarist, Trey Azagthoth and his B.C. Rich, International series, Ironbird guitar. These guitars are very cheap in price. Quality? I have no idea since I've never owned one but Trey uses/used his for a very long time, even when he started getting endorsements and more expensive guitars from other companies. Trey even stated in a interview, years ago, that B.C. Rich built him a U.S. custom shop Ironbird and he didn't like it. 

Trey holding his beloved Ironbird guitar.


----------



## Low Baller (Apr 15, 2016)

Tom Morello always said cheap is better for him. Ironically so did EVH even though anything he touches now is thousands and people will cut off their left goose egg to get his $130 frankencaster. Brian May and his dad built his guitar since they couldn't afford one and he played it for many years. Price doesn't always mean better I am not a huge Gibson fan I have played many guitars in the 3-600 range that I would prefer over a 3,000 LP not to mention at a certain price I would be to afraid to take the guitar out of the case.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 15, 2016)

Even though he's played a number of actual Les Paul Customs for the better part of it the last 15 years, Bjorn Gelotte (In Flames) now uses his signature Epiphone all the time, which is sub-$1k:


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 15, 2016)

Low Baller said:


> Ironically so did EVH even though anything he touches now is thousands and people will cut off their left goose egg to get his $130 frankencaster.



EVH used to always claim that the Peavey and EVH Wolfgang guitars that you could buy off the shelf were the same ones he played ("this is what I use"), even though his were the original Fender customshop masterbuilt prototypes. (I think the one he went with that launched the current EVH Wolfgang line was #4)

And am I the only one that appreciates the irony that the replica of his $130 Frankenstrat costs $16k?!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 15, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> And am I the only one that appreciates the irony that the replica of his $130 Frankenstrat costs $16k?!



Before Danelectro came back, I saw a couple original Dano's going for over $2.5k in 1990's dollars. Nothing against Danelectro, but for a guitar that originally sold in department stores for a few dollars, that's not bad.

Speaking of Danelectro, you can add Eric Clapton, Jimmy Page, and David Gilmour to the list.


----------



## SDMFVan (Apr 15, 2016)

Mikael Akerfeldt plays his signature PRS SE a lot:


----------



## dr_game0ver (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## ilyti (Apr 15, 2016)

^ "artists" is a term used quite loosely I see.

Noel Gallagher made millions playing his Epiphones. I suspect it was his way of sticking to the working class image despite being a big rich popstar.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 15, 2016)

I think a lot of artists that aren't in the "super uber famous rich club" often use lower cost production gear since being on tour can really beat to hell your gear. Those with major endorsements that are covered on the road often seem to use their signature custom gear more often, but that makes sense. 


Rev.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 15, 2016)

Mac Demarco has been known to play various fenders, but his main is this little number that he apparently bought for $30


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 15, 2016)

ilyti said:


> ^ "artists" is a term used quite loosely I see.



What makes you say that? What about Seasick Steve makes him any less an "artist" than anyone else mentioned in this or any other thread?


----------



## SomeChump (Apr 15, 2016)

I usually record on cheapo guitars! They have always worked for me, lol!


----------



## Given To Fly (Apr 16, 2016)

bostjan said:


> What about Esteban? His signature guitars were going for, like, eight bucks on QVC.


----------



## Winger (Apr 16, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> You can build yourself a whole dave murray rig for a pittance. He does have USA guitars, but strats aren't that expensive, and nowadays a JMP1 and a DSL head (he uses those as power amps) are pretty cheap.


Yeah, his old rig is pretty inexpensive. His new rig is a bit more expensive...

Dave Murray Book of Souls Rig


----------



## watson503 (Apr 16, 2016)

Off the top of my head Eric Peterson with his Korean-made Old Skull V comes to mind. Also, the guitar Dime was playing when murdered was a Korean Dean - searched online but couldn't find a pic, there's one of it in the February 2015 issue of Guitar World.


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2016)

Most touring acts leave the nice guitars at home and take the cheaper ones on the road. It just makes way more sense. "Inexpensive" is also relative.

If I didn't have my teenage dream PRS, I would probably be touring SE's.


----------



## Mangle (Apr 17, 2016)

John Gallagher of Dying Fetus also does the LTD thing. Like a few others in this thread, I've always suspected it's because of the marathon tours a lot of bands engage in and they need something they're able to put through it's paces and will still perform night after night. Something they won't care about dinging up or having possibly disappear.

Me? If I was in a playing outfit and layed it down like Gallagher night in, night out. I'd have a nicer guitar than that. Just as a hat's off to aesthetics in general. I'd want something that performed first and foremeost but something sharp too (like most folks).


----------



## gnoll (Apr 17, 2016)

budda said:


> Most touring acts leave the nice guitars at home and take the cheaper ones on the road. It just makes way more sense. "Inexpensive" is also relative.
> 
> If I didn't have my teenage dream PRS, I would probably be touring SE's.



This sort of makes sense, but then at the same time not really. I can totally see not wanting to let nice instruments be subject to heavy wear or theft or any other terrible thing that could happen on tour, but at the same time, what's the point of having nice instruments if they just lie in their cases at home?

If I was in a touring band, I'm thinking I'd want to play my favorite guitars. I don't have any THAT nice guitars, though...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 17, 2016)

Abbath used an LTD Dave Mustaine sig.







EDIT: that's actually an LTD V-401DX, which is an even cheaper model.  He has used an LTD Dave Mustaine sig though. 

Richard Kruspe of Rammstein also used an LTD EC-300 and EC-1000 while playing live in the early-mid 2000s. His main Emigrate guitar was an LTD Truckster, as well.


----------



## Zalbu (Apr 17, 2016)

I mean, most touring musicians have their own techs with them on the road who can make most guitars playable as long as they don't come defect from the factory or something like that. No point taking all your expensive guitars out to risk them getting stolen or beat up.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 17, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> And am I the only one that appreciates the irony that the replica of his $130 Frankenstrat costs $16k?!



Well, you gotta account for inflation y'know


----------



## blacai (Apr 17, 2016)

Do artists usually use the same model you will get from the store... or they get a special one?

For example Smolski uses a Yamaha RGX420s, which is quite cheap... but man, he overuses the floyd and I cannot believe it is the same floyd I have in mine hahaha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 17, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of guys probably did some mods to their guitars like better bridges and pickups and whatnot. It's probably an over-the-shelf model, but with a studier Floyd.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 17, 2016)

Mangle said:


> Me? If I was in a playing outfit and layed it down like Gallagher night in, night out. I'd have a nicer guitar than that. Just as a hat's off to aesthetics in general. I'd want something that performed first and foremeost but something sharp too (like most folks).



John does have a two ESP NV guitars, one white and one black, that are really nice. Originally, I thought he only used it in the studio and kept it at home because of the high price of the guitars, but I've seen pics of him onstage with the black one.


----------



## budda (Apr 17, 2016)

gnoll said:


> This sort of makes sense, but then at the same time not really. I can totally see not wanting to let nice instruments be subject to heavy wear or theft or any other terrible thing that could happen on tour, but at the same time, what's the point of having nice instruments if they just lie in their cases at home?
> 
> If I was in a touring band, I'm thinking I'd want to play my favorite guitars. I don't have any THAT nice guitars, though...



It's the cost to replace (find me a musician who has cash to burn ) and sentimental value in most cases, that's my guess and I'm sticking to it. I don't think the wear concerns them so much as losing their baby due to theft, or an airline breaks it during transit. They don't lie in the case at home - that's what they would use to write and record material when not on the road.



Zalbu said:


> I mean, most touring musicians have their own techs with them on the road who can make most guitars playable as long as they don't come defect from the factory or something like that. No point taking all your expensive guitars out to risk them getting stolen or beat up.



Uuuh, most touring musicians don't have their own techs . You learn how to do it yourself when it breaks because there's no one else to do it for you and you're halfway across the country (or in a different one) at the time.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 18, 2016)

Surprised no one mentioned Andy James yet. I don't think he's played anything other than his LTD since he's been endorsed. Lots of players occasionally play a budget model (perhaps out of feeling obligated because their name is on it) but he's one of the few that plays a cheap guitar exclusively. 

Scott Ian tells a funny story in this Rig Rundown video around 3:20. He uses a lower-end Jackson (list price of $699) and actually bought it from a Guitar Centre in Philadelphia because he left the prototype version at home while he was on tour. Just went down to Guitar Centre to buy a production version of the guitar since he felt he should be promoting it--probably was hilarious to whoever was working at the time . He claims in the video that he left the Duncan-designed pickup in it as well, and that it remains bone stock.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 18, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Scott Ian tells a funny story in this Rig Rundown video around 3:20. He uses a lower-end Jackson (list price of $699) and actually bought it from a Guitar Centre in Philadelphia because he left the prototype version at home while he was on tour. Just went down to Guitar Centre to buy a production version of the guitar since he felt he should be promoting it--probably was hilarious to whoever was working at the time . He claims in the video that he left the Duncan-designed pickup in it as well, and that it remains bone stock.




I can believe that. I sold Charlie a few pieces of drum hardware before, while they were on tour.


----------



## Alex6534 (Apr 18, 2016)

Matt Heafy, his Epiphone sig in the UK is about £600 ($850?), same model he uses on tour and keeps his Gibson for the studio.


----------



## Maybrick (Apr 19, 2016)

When I saw Skyharbor play last year Keshav was playing a PRS SE 7 string for the majority of the set.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 19, 2016)

Alex6534 said:


> Matt Heafy, his Epiphone sig in the UK is about £600 ($850?), same model he uses on tour and keeps his Gibson for the studio.



I don't even like Triviums music and I have to say that his sig 7 string is flat out amazing for the money. I got mine 4years old and other than not totally loving the EMG's its just a great guitar that I really really don't want to part with.


----------



## JoeChugs (Apr 20, 2016)

Maybrick said:


> When I saw Skyharbor play last year Keshav was playing a PRS SE 7 string for the majority of the set.



Pretty sure he's playing Aristides now


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 20, 2016)

IIRC Keshav is waiting on a Mayones 7 to get finished to pair with his Mayones 6

Devesh is the one with Aristides now, but he was originally using a EBMM


----------



## littlebadboy (Apr 20, 2016)

Greg Howe used to play on and endorse Laguna Guitars. Very cheap guitars but play really great! Call me crazy, but I traded in my Ibanez 7-string for one.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Apr 23, 2016)

I play (sometimes) a $100 LP Knockoff pawn shop special. I'm pretty sure it's made of fiber board. The only worthwhile part of it is the knock off shape and fact that it was $100. But after installing good pups, a nut, tuners, better bridge, etc, it is pretty decent. But I am no artist, unless cussing and farting become a genre.

I'll bet that when Ormsby makes a GTR Sig for Joe Haley he'll use that live instead of his custom SX, though he does take that masterpiece everywhere. GTRs are not under 1K, but still cheap (affordable) compared to a custom shop Ormsby. 

Who does _not_ use inexpensive gear? Periphery. Not. One. Bit.


----------



## Thorerges (Apr 24, 2016)

Christian Muenzner has some badass playing on an iron label.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2016)

One of Prince's most famous guitars, that natural Telecaster he plays, was a Hohner.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 24, 2016)

Steve Rothery of Marillion always used a Squier. He has an amazing tone, wall melting solos. His work w/ Marillion, at least up to Clutching at straws, is just phenomenal IMHO.


----------



## MajorTom (Apr 26, 2016)

bostjan said:


> What about Esteban? His signature guitars were going for, like, eight bucks on QVC.
> 
> Actually, and really prominent artist gets an Epiphone or Squire signature model eventually, in some cases non-guitarists get signature guitars.
> 
> ...



Joe Bonamassa also has several signature models of Epiphones that he plays, Jack White from the White Stripes makes it a point and is proud that he plays cheap guitars - he mentions this in the documentary 'It Might Get Loud', Billie Joe Armstrong plays a lot of cheap guitars, and the original lead guitarist from Rage Against The Machine, Tom Morello, the guitar he was most famous for playing the one with 'Arm The Hemeless' written on it, is a cheap guitar. Kerry King also uses a cheap B.C Rich Warlock, and so does Lita Ford, in fact all of the B.C. Rich endorsed guitarists are using cheap guitars 

And in the context of cheap I'm talking about guitars that sell for around the £500.00 mark if not a bit more or less.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> One of Prince's most famous guitars, that natural Telecaster he plays, was a Hohner.



It's not a cheap Hohner though, it's one of their more expensive models that retails for over £1000.00 in the U.K., so in the U.S. it would sell for quite close to U.S$2000.00.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 26, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Joe Bonamassa also has several signature models of Epiphones that he plays, Jack White from the White Stripes makes it a point and is proud that he plays cheap guitars - he mentions this in the documentary 'It Might Get Loud', Billie Joe Armstrong plays a lot of cheap guitars, and the original lead guitarist from Rage Against The Machine, Tom Morello, the guitar he was most famous for playing the one with 'Arm The Hemeless' written on it, is a cheap guitar. Kerry King also uses a cheap B.C Rich Warlock, and so does Lita Ford, in fact all of the B.C. Rich endorsed guitarists are using cheap guitars
> 
> And in the context of cheap I'm talking about guitars that sell for around the £500.00 mark if not a bit more or less.
> 
> ...



I looked up the guitar you're talking about.

It was a Hohner Madcat, also known as the H.S. Anderson TE-80.

When those guitars were originally released they were about 70,000 Yen - in 1975. They were very quickly taken out of production as the headstock was too close to the Fender Telecaster headstock.

Prince didn't start using that guitar until about 1983, so that means he paid secondhand pricing on an 8 year old Telecaster copy from Japan.

Adjusted for inflation then converted to GBP:
145161.33 Japanese Yen Equals 894.7780 British Pound

He probably paid quite a bit less than that. (And bear in mind, this is already adjusted for inflation, so we're comparing to PRESENT DAY guitars costing £900 or so.)

An Ibanez S2170FW retailed for about £900 new when they were made, and they're now about 8-10 years old, and they sell on eBay for about £600 now. RG3570s are a little less than that.

So actually... Prince totally qualifies as an artist using cheap gear. And it shows, in the modifications he's had done to the instruments - the pickups were changed (Fender Noiseless, possibly a Kinman harness at some point), straplocks added and tuners replaced. All signs of a fundamentally good instrument with limited hardware holding it back.


----------



## SDMFVan (Apr 26, 2016)

In the early 80's Prince had multiple copies of his original Hohner made by Roger Sadowsky, which were probably pretty expensive.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Apr 26, 2016)

SDMFVan said:


> In the early 80's Prince had multiple copies of his original Hohner made by Roger Sadowsky, which were probably pretty expensive.



Sure, but the original wasn't. Anyone paying big money for one now , or a month ago prior to Prince's death, was doing so purely out of endorsement value - There are plenty of nice "hidden gem" guitars out there for not much money that would have been about the same quality and price in 1975-83. 

It's not a million miles away from Matsumoku made guitars - We all know those have rocketed in value in recent years as people have been able to access information about who Matsumoku made guitars for in the late 70s/early 80s. 

It's happening now, kind of, to the Peavey T-40 bass. Not a lot of money for a high quality workhorse bass guitar with solid electronics, but you couldn't claim they hold a candle to something truly prestigious. But people like them, they DO offer a good value, and they're going up in value because of it. 

Eventually the market will peak and the prices will level out like Matsumoku prices did - The difference in that Hohner's case is association with a legitimately huge artist will continue to fuel price increases WAY beyond their original retail. (Not to mention their rarity)


----------



## watson503 (Apr 26, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Kerry King also uses a cheap B.C Rich Warlock, and so does Lita Ford, in fact all of the B.C. Rich endorsed guitarists are using cheap guitars
> 
> And in the context of cheap I'm talking about guitars that sell for around the £500.00 mark if not a bit more or less.



Kerry actually plays US-made custom BC Rich's which are expensive af


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 26, 2016)

Lita Ford's BC Riches are custom too.

Jack White used to play cheap guitars, the Kay, Supro and Airline guitars he uses are now no longer pawnshop specials BECAUSE he started using them. He also moved on to a Gretsch endorsement and uses a couple of custom models one including a Bronze Metal top.

Another strike out.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 26, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Kerry King also uses a cheap B.C Rich Warlock, and so does Lita Ford, in fact all of the B.C. Rich endorsed guitarists are using cheap guitars.



Kerry King has never played a cheap B.C. Rich guitar. He has always used U.S. custom shop production guitars and/or his U.S. custom shop signature models. His U.S. custom shop Wartribe Warlock cost, MSRP in 2000, $2,500-$2,700. If you were to order/purchase a Kerry King U.S. custom shop Tribal model now, you would be spending at least +$6,000.


----------



## onefingersweep (Apr 28, 2016)

Jeff Loomis.


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 28, 2016)

Frank gambale has his cort luxe out recently. Although it is at 990 so not that cheap. Still cheap for what it is though.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Apr 28, 2016)

I read an interview froM Scott Carstairs from Fallujah and he said that his main guitar when playing and recording The Harvest Wombs was an Ibanez 7420 with DiMarzio Blaze pickups in it. Might have used an expensive amp and effects, though.


----------



## Spicypickles (Apr 29, 2016)

Joe Bonamassa.


All his super old guitars were very cheap back in the day. Haha.


----------



## cult (Apr 29, 2016)

The guitarist / singer for Oceansize played his very first electric, a cheap squier, through some FX and a Laney GH or VH 100 I think.

Modded the hell out of the Squier though.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 2, 2016)

This was just for one song, but when Vai was going to record "The Boy From Seattle" he wanted to go buy a nice vintage Strat because he didn't own one and figured he should have one, after trying a ton of vintage Strats out, the one he ended up buying was a newer Japanese reissue model. Really, I'm not surprised, those vintage Strats have some chunky necks, a lot of the reissue's (especially most the models in the 90's) had smaller, more modern C-shaped necks.

I've got an Ibanez JEM7V and an Ibanez SZ320.....there's a $1300 difference in the guitars and my SZ gets more play than my JEM because of the sound and playability.


----------



## MajorTom (May 2, 2016)

Muse's guitarist uses Cort guitars, his signature model retails for less than £400.00 brand new in the U.K.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 2, 2016)

Zakk Wylde shreds on those little MG amps all the time.

Also, in one Iron Maiden video, you see one of the guys back in the 80's playing an ibanez destroyer - I think at the time that would have been considered "cheap" by many snooty guitarists.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 2, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Muse's guitarist uses Cort guitars, his signature model retails for less than £400.00 brand new in the U.K.



I thought Bellamy uses £3000+ Manson guitars? (his might even be masterbuilt/prototype versions worth more)


----------



## fps (May 2, 2016)

USMarine75 said:


> I thought Bellamy uses £3000+ Manson guitars? (his might even be masterbuilt/prototype versions worth more)



Correct.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 2, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> Muse's guitarist uses Cort guitars, his signature model retails for less than £400.00 brand new in the U.K.



Keyword here is "uses"

Thread title is artists that PLAY inexpensive gear.

Yes this exists: Cort Guitars | Matthew Bellamy | MBC1

But it's not what he plays live. What he plays live are custom Manson Guitarworks guitars.

Curiously enough, they licensed the shape to Cort so they could make that thing. It says it all over the page.

But it's not what Matt Bellamy plays, and it never will be.

Quote from Manson's website: https://www.mansonguitarworks.com/artists/matthew-bellamy-2

"Matthew Bellamy from Muse has an extensive collection of custom Manson Guitars. Manson Guitar Works also produce his official signature models the MB-1, MB-1S, DL-1 and MB-2E."


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 2, 2016)

Actually just noticed - On that cort signature model page?


Check the High E string on the closeup of the bridge halfway down the page. Nice signature model, they didn't even put the strings on the saddles properly for the photoshoot.

Also, is anyone else noticing a distinct pattern of posts from MajorTom, where he shows up in any given thread, posts something, and then it turns out he's talking complete horsecrap?


----------



## littlebadboy (May 3, 2016)

Jack Black made a cheap guitar in a few minutes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjqgliGgvt0


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 4, 2016)

Just to clarify (or add confusion) to the whole Muse thing:

While Matt Bellamy normally uses his top shelf Manson signatures and other high end instruments, there were moments where he's played a few inexpensive guitars. 

Based on the Muse wiki:

Ibanez Destroyer DT120 - he used one of the smaller reissues during the Origin Of Symmetry. There's live footage of him using it on the Hullabaloo DVD and 'The Small Print' on the Absolution DVD. It was actually modded with Kent Armstrong Motherbuckers. Matt's thrown the guitar into the audience in 2004, now owned by a fan who caught it. 

Ibanez Iceman ICX120 - also during the Hullabaloo period. Matt had 2 (black and red) and both have been abused and thrown around a bit (and even hitting Dominic Howard in the head).  

Ibanez FR320 - used only once during a Wells Fargo Centre show to perform Unsustainable, then raffled for a competition. 

Squier Telecaster - used only once during the Showbiz tours, then trashed and thrown into the crowd. 

Yamaha Pacifica 120 - used during the early days, modded with Dimarzios and a Roland GK midi pickup. 


As you can tell, Bellamy isn't really kind to his guitars. And it's not just because they're low end entry models either. Even his high end Mansons get a serious beating and then some.


----------



## RevDrucifer (May 5, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Joe Bonamassa.
> 
> 
> All his super old guitars were very cheap back in the day. Haha.



Not as cheap as you'd think!

In 1959 you could buy a new Les Paul for $307 with a case, today that $307 is worth $2,512. Strat's were selling for around $250 in 1954.


----------



## Korbain (May 6, 2016)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Though to be fair, Fender were giving Kurt a bunch of US made guitars initially. But Kurt kept destroying all of them onstage much to Fender's horror.  So instead, they gave him some Mexican made guitars instead so they don't feel so bad when he smashes them.



haha Imagine their reaction to the first time they saw him smashing up the high quality guitars they have him

Kurt always used cheap guitars though, he didnt need the best gear to rock out


----------



## Spicypickles (May 6, 2016)

RevDrucifer said:


> Not as cheap as you'd think!
> 
> In 1959 you could buy a new Les Paul for $307 with a case, today that $307 is worth $2,512. Strat's were selling for around $250 in 1954.





Yes, I'm aware, just being a smartass.


----------



## vilk (May 6, 2016)

littlebadboy said:


> Jack Black made a cheap guitar in a few minutes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjqgliGgvt0



I'm all for being colorblind but in this situation it's ok to call him Jack White.


----------

